# When blow drying



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*What instrument do you use? Brush or comb? Would the new CC staggered tooth butter comb be good for this?*


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi Katrina, 

I dont generally use a comb on a wet coat, it can break and damage it. For blow drying I like to use a nice pin brush. First I brush out the dog then I start blow drying. If you have an air forced dryer I heard it can help detangle the coat if you do it right. When you brush just be sure not to do it really hard because their skin is sensitive after a bath.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I use my hand for the initial fluffing up of the hair and as most of the moisture is removed, I use my butter comb. I wouldn't use the staggertooth for this as it is too heavy and will stretch and break the hairs. If you are just using it to slide through and separate, it would work, but you might as well use a brush if that is your purpose. I prefer combs because it separates the hairs a bit finer and smooths it out, preventing tangles better.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Anyone else want to share?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I also use a pin brush when blow drying. I just make sure they are completely brushed out before the bath stage though. Otherwise you cause yourself problems. If you have someone in your area that can show you how to hand dry, it makes all the difference. I thought I knew what I was doing until I saw Kathy do Dasher! Now Dora, I barely brush, she just has so much hair that I make a tangled mess. Luckily her hair is very straight naturally and I just dry her and it falls where it is suppose to!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I also use a pin brush when blow drying. I just make sure they are completely brushed out before the bath stage though. Otherwise you cause yourself problems.


So true... Except when they are blowing coat. Then they mat right up again in the bath. I had to practically drown Tito in coat handler to prevent that.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Lets see if I have this right. Brush before bathing (I do this) towel dry, comb out then use pin brush as blow drying? Is that right?*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You probably won't be able to comb through the wet coat. Just towel dry and brush or comb through as you are drying to separate the hairs.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Now Dora, I barely brush, she just has so much hair that I make a tangled mess. Luckily her hair is very straight naturally and I just dry her and it falls where it is suppose to! Amanda.... I want Dora!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

HAHHA Max's Mom, the other night you could have had her, she was very naughty! No what I mean by that is if I have the blow dryer on her and a brush, it flies all over and I make more tanlges! She does have a nice easy going coat for the most part. She eats the same thing as Belle, plays more in the backyard as Belle but just doesnt break coat nearly as much which is nice for someone like me who doesnt like to fuss over coat. I do brush/comb her though once a week and that seem to leave her with a nice coat.

Oh I would definitely brush and comb thru before bathing. Then I would blow dry with the pin brush and if you want to comb after that would be a great grooming session.


Estrella- I had a talk with Dasher and he isn't going to blow coat cause he doesnt like to be brushed and I don't like to do it! Maybe you should have just had that talk with Tito


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Estrella- I had a talk with Dasher and he isn't going to blow coat cause he doesnt like to be brushed and I don't like to do it! Maybe you should have just had that talk with Tito


Amanda...too late for that chat. Burrito turned 1 on Saturday and he was a mighty matted mess. Thankfully Katie saved my life and gave him a nice haircut. =)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, this is interesting!

I use a CC pin brush while blowdrying. At the end, I use a greyhound comb to go back through the coat and get out any mats.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Jane said:


> Oh, this is interesting!
> 
> I use a CC pin brush while blowdrying. At the end, I use a greyhound comb to go back through the coat and get out any mats.


*Isn't it. I love hearing what everyone does I can learn so much.*


----------

